# Some one start a Tegu Magazine



## Redman (Apr 10, 2011)

I just thought it would be awesome to have a Tegu Magazine


----------



## turtlepunk (Apr 10, 2011)

that would be awesome!!
makes me wonder how one starts up a magazine


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 11, 2011)

With a lot of money, lol.


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thats would be so cool!


----------



## toxxxickitten (Apr 11, 2011)

That would be interesting. What kind of things would one put in it?


----------



## Strange_Evil (Apr 11, 2011)

That would be cool..and so would a tegu calendar..


----------



## toxxxickitten (Apr 11, 2011)

Strange_Evil said:


> That would be cool..and so would a tegu calendar..



A Tegu Calendar wouldn't be that hard to do. We should do like a contest or something to vote for what pictures to be featured in said calendar.


----------



## slideaboot (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Tegutalk is the closest thing to a tegu magazine we are going to see for a looooong time.


----------



## james.w (Apr 11, 2011)

slideaboot said:


> I'm pretty sure Tegutalk is the closest thing to a tegu magazine we are going to see for a looooong time.



I agree with this. And by loooooong I mean forever.


----------



## slideaboot (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, if ball pythons and bearded dragons don't have magazines (they don't, do they?), tegus are a LONG way away from rockin' centerfolds such as Tegu of the Month.


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 11, 2011)

a calander would be amazing!  But the contest should wait... so that my two baby boys that come in july can have a chance *cough cough* just sayin  lol


----------



## Josh (Apr 11, 2011)

We can easily hold an annual calendar contest to make a 2012 Tegu Calendar!
As for a Tegu Magazine - if people are interested in submitting tegu articles with photos and stuff, I'd be happy to set up a blog when we could publish and link to these articles. Would anyone be interested in something like that?


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 11, 2011)

That would be cool


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 12, 2011)

_I like the Calendar idea  ,.. but can do with out more publicity for Tegus such as a magazine. I just don't want them to end up on the list of throw away pets like Geckos, Beardies and Iguanas. For the most part the larger tegus and their prices keeps them off of it. But Colombians and Goldens on the other hand aren't too far from it and are popping up more and more. With people not knowing what they have let a lone how to take care of it. Even with their reputation.

It can be hard to resist the little $35 cuties compared to ones for $150 + ._


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 12, 2011)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _I like the Calendar idea  ,.. but can do with out more publicity for Tegus such as a magazine. I just don't want them to end up on the list of throw away pets like Geckos, Beardies and Iguanas. For the most part the larger tegus and their prices keeps them off of it. But Colombians and Goldens on the other hand aren't too far from it and are popping up more and more. With people not knowing what they have let a lone how to take care of it. Even with their reputation.
> 
> It can be hard to resist the little $35 cuties compared to ones for $150 + ._



I agree with you entirely the other day i was surfing the web and in an article on a website the author was talking about the Tegu being a new invasive species.

http://www.mnn.com/earth-matters/animals/videos/new-invasive-species-found-in-florida

http://www.foothillherps.com/news/?p=769

There are plenty more articles talking about Tegu's like this.


----------



## hanniebann (Apr 12, 2011)

I'd actually be really interested in this. I'm trying to start a blog or even write articles about events and herp care. Let's do it!! You've got my vote!!! And it looks like you've already have tons of support!!


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 12, 2011)

I like the calender idea and the blog idea or even a newsletter or something.
Totally agree about the publicity and throw-aways. I had a thread a week or so ago about some savys I saw at a pet store with no info on their care or how large they get, just that they were only like $40.. Maybe it was $50, either way cheaper than the beardies lol


----------



## frost (Apr 13, 2011)

i think the closest were getting to a magazine is the article that bobby had on reds.


----------



## Redman (Apr 22, 2011)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _I like the Calendar idea  ,.. but can do with out more publicity for Tegus such as a magazine. I just don't want them to end up on the list of throw away pets like Geckos, Beardies and Iguanas. For the most part the larger tegus and their prices keeps them off of it. But Colombians and Goldens on the other hand aren't too far from it and are popping up more and more. With people not knowing what they have let a lone how to take care of it. Even with their reputation.
> 
> It can be hard to resist the little $35 cuties compared to ones for $150 + ._



Well if you had in depth info in said Tegu Magazine it would keep idiots away from buying disposable tegus and help younger Tupinambis hobbyists, like myself, be informed about the wonderful tegus.


----------

